# Is she pregnant or weird?



## MandieP (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi! So my situation is one week ago I got two sweet little girls (Ben and gally) from the shelter. Both we moderately socialized but gally was the friendlier. From the beginning she liked to snuggle and just chill on my shoulder or with me on the couch. Two days ago she decided not to be held at all. She squeaks when you try and even bites. With my limited handling of her she seems to have suddenly ballooned in weight. Her sister is long and sleek. She is a little round. They are 9 weeks old. Her nipples are visible not extremely visible but noticeable. She hides in her box most of the day except to dart out for food and a quick drink. My concern is not knowing if she is pregnant or sick. She is eating. She is drinking. She is just antisocial. Does this sound pregnant or sick? And if she is pregnant what do I need to do for her?


----------



## MandieP (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm also wondering if maybe she is just showing her true colors now. Since we only met a week ago maybe she is just becoming her own person. And that person is grumpy lol. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

If u post a pic we may be able to tell. I like to hold a treat above their head so they have to stand up and reach for it and get a good belly shot.

Can u talk to the shelter and see how long they had her and if she was kept with other rats? If she is pregnant, she needs extra protein. And a separate cage away from her sister and lots of nesting material. Rats are pregnant 19-23 days.

A week isnt that long of a time, she could just be having a rough time adjusting or could have gotten scared.


----------



## StonerGirlandHerRatties (Aug 25, 2015)

I don't have an answer i just wanted to say what an awesome title for a post xD haha pregnant or weird


----------



## MandieP (Aug 27, 2015)

I will attempt a picture. She is fast! The shelter had her since birth and she was sprayed from brothers at 6 weeks. :/
Currently she is by herself in a hamster cage. She got very mean to her sister. So she has her own one story apartment with plenty food and water. She doesn't like me or her sister in her space right now. Also I am sure it is a sister not brother.two breeders confirmed lol

I liked the title too. Pregnant scares me but weird I can work with. I'll call her quirky.


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

You should be okay, if she hasnt been around any boys in the past few weeks. I was initially going for maybe, Pippa got cranky a few days before babies. I got chomped the day of, not too hard though.


----------



## MandieP (Aug 27, 2015)

She was with her brothers about 3 weeks ago


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

3 weeks is about gestation time. You'll know for sure soon. Give her some scrambled egg or cat food as a snack just in case


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

> The shelter had her since birth and she was sprayed from brothers at 6 weeks. :/





> She was with her brothers about 3 weeks ago


It is unlikely she is pregnant, it is not often that a girl gets pregnant so young. But if she was pregnant, their gestation is 19-23 days more often 21 days. She would be very huge and about to go into labor. In a few days if she doesnt have any babies, you will know for sure.


----------

